# Backfisch im Bierteig



## Glöckchen (13. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern wieder auf einem großen Volksfest und hab meinen heißgeliebten Backfisch im Bierteig gegessen. 

Noch besser schmeckt der natürlich selbstgemacht - vor allem weiß man da, wie alt und sauber das Fett ist......

Also hier für alle Backfischfans:

*Backfisch im Bierteig*

*Backfisch im Bierteig*
Zutaten
 125 g Mehl (sehr lecker: Dinkelvollkornmehl) 
 2 Eigelb 
 1/2 Teelöffel Salz 
 1 Messerspitze geriebene Muskatnuss 
 1/8 l Bier 
 2 Eiweiss
 pro Person ca 150g Seelachsfilet 
    1l Bratfett oder -öl
Zubereitung
Mehl mit Eigelb, Salz, Muskatnuss, Bier cremig verrühren. Eiweiss zu Schnee schlagen und mit dem Schneebesen unter den Teig heben. Fett auf 180 Grad C erhitzen (wenn ein Holzlöffel im Fett Blasen wirft, ist es richtig)
Den Seelachs in Stücke von 50-60 Gramm schneiden, mit einer Gabel die Stücke durch den Bierteig ziehen und knusprig im Öl ausbacken.

Wir essen gerne Remouladensauce und Kartoffelsalat dazu.

Statt Seelachs kann man auch gut Zanderfilet nehmen. Nicht kalorienarm das ganze - aber LECKER!!!!!!!! Wer's mag, kann noch eine Prise Curry in den Teig geben - muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## Muschel-Michel (13. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

kann man auch das ei weglassen und die Biermenge erhöhen?#g |uhoh:

ne,hört sich gut an,werde das mal ausprobieren#6

|wavey:


----------



## Glöckchen (13. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*



Muschel-Michel schrieb:


> kann man auch das ei weglassen und die Biermenge erhöhen?#g |uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:




Hab ich noch nicht probiert - aber was du auf jeden Fall machen kannst, ist ein leckeres Bierchen dazu zu trinken (oder auch zwei oder drei.........)

Lass es dir schmecken!!!!!#g


----------



## Ollek (13. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

:m irgendwoher kenn ich das, Freaky Crispy Crunchy.

Das Ei kann man aber in der Tat auch weglassen.


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

Ich liebe backfisch, am liebsten von ner fischbude aus dangast ( kennt vllt. einer vorm schwimmbad die??!! ). Werd das mit dem zander mal ausprobieren, wenn ich nächstes mal einen fange.


----------



## Franky (13. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande... Wenn der Teig sehr kalt ist (z.B. Bier kurz in den Gefrierschrank) wird er durch den extremen Tempeturschock noch knuspriger und der Fisch saftiger.


----------



## Allround_angler (13. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

Zu empfehlen ist auch Rotbarschfilet! Dieser Fisch wird jedenfalls so in Heiligenhafen angeboten und schmeckt vorzüglich ..


----------



## Muschel-Michel (16. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht probiert - aber was du auf jeden Fall machen kannst, ist ein leckeres Bierchen dazu zu trinken (oder auch zwei oder drei.........)
> 
> Lass es dir schmecken!!!!!#g



oder nur Bier und ein Ei..|rolleyes..man(n)wird alles ausprobieren#6


#g


----------



## voice (16. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

versucht das mal mit forelle....ihr schmeisst euch wech..... ich fahr heim die friteuse anschmeissen...


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

Und mit Malzbier statt mit Bier und mit Dorschfilet schmeckt es auch den Kindern.:vik:


----------



## Keek (17. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

Dann müsste das ja in der Fritteuse super gehen, da kann ich die Temparatur exakt einstellen... #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*

Geht mit jedem Fischfilet!

Und in den Teig gehört noch Kartoffelstärke. Etwa 40% der Mehlmenge! Erhöht den Knusperfaktor extrem...


----------



## Ollek (17. September 2008)

*AW: Backfisch im Bierteig*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Und mit Malzbier statt mit Bier und mit Dorschfilet schmeckt es auch den Kindern.:vik:



|bigeyesWarum dieses? 

Im fertigen Bierteig kommt kein Alkohol drinn vor, auch das Bier schmeckt man nicht so sehr heraus. Man kann statt Bier auch Wasser nehmen ohne gross einen Unterschied festzustellen.


----------

